# MORE Big Red Grouper 8/26 VIDEO Report



## sberickson (Apr 30, 2010)

Another overnight trip 50 to 60 miles out for more Big Red Grouper. Had to work for them a little harder this time and the triggerfish bite wasn't as strong as last week. Tanner had the hot stick this trip! 

Enjoy the Video, Click the link below: 





 
Scott Erickson
Topsail Island, NC
"Reel Dream"


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice. what type of bait/jig is hanging out of the groupers mouth around 48 seconds in?

mark


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

nice fish. havnt seen red grouper like that in a while


----------



## rq (Mar 9, 2009)

very nice cacth.


----------



## sberickson (Apr 30, 2010)

markw4321 said:


> Nice. what type of bait/jig is hanging out of the groupers mouth around 48 seconds in?
> 
> mark


We call that an After School Special. Deadly on all grouper.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for the response on the jig. Can you show a better photo or provide a description of the jig. Would appreciate it. mark


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

looks like one of these. if its not this will work
Sweet REDS!!!
Everything (bites them) Jigs
*40g Jigs $3.99*
*80g Jigs $4.99*
 Enjoy!!Deep Vertical Jigs


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

dailysaw said:


> looks like one of these. if its not this will work
> Sweet REDS!!!
> Everything (bites them) Jigs
> *40g Jigs $3.99*
> ...


-------

Thanks, I am sure that the jig you posted would catch fish. However, the jig in the vid has an assist hook "cable" looped around the main hook on the jig head (set up like a stinger hook on a cable 6-8 inches long) and the jig head looks to be close to 10 ounces (up to 3x heavier than the "everything jig".) Think deep water. 

The best question "probably" "is the main jig hook baited with squid or a live fish bait? 

The entire assembled jig with stinger may well be "homemade" from several commercially available components.
Mark


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice box of fish. And looks like one heck of a great time with all them smiles.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Deep Vertical Jigs


eastern tackle sales them. if you pause the video in just the right spot u will see that it is the same as the jigs from the link below
NEW* 250g/8.8oz Aki Angler Jig $10.99, now $8.24

after futher investigation it is not the everything bites them jig, look at the head

Deep Vertical Jigs <<<click on this


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

dailysaw said:


> Deep Vertical Jigs
> 
> 
> eastern tackle sales them. if you pause the video in just the right spot u will see that it is the same as the jigs from the link below
> ...


Thanks again. I think you are right.
Mark


----------

